# hard drive icon?



## Pitchblack1110 (May 10, 2008)

Hi, i am trying to change my hard drive icon and have never done it before. I searched and found a little guide but it didnt work. I downloaded an icon from iconarchive.com and so its a single icon in an ico file type. 

It opened notepad and typed:

[autorun]

icon=C:\"the file extenstion".ico

and saved it as "C:\autrun.inf"

but this is how it turned out: 








can anyone help me with this?


----------



## carlt (May 10, 2008)

Leave out "C:\" and try it.


----------



## Pitchblack1110 (May 10, 2008)

Ok. I tried that, but nothing changed.


----------



## carlt (May 10, 2008)

Hmm, I just tried it as well, doesn't seem to work like it says everywhere on the web :<.

EDIT: Here, have a look at this: http://www.msfn.org/board/How-do-I-change-Hard-Drive-Icons-t64193.html


----------



## Pitchblack1110 (May 10, 2008)

Ok, i got a bit confused on this. So lets say i want to change my F drive icon. I open notepad and paste both of these or just one?

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\DriveIcons\F]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\DriveIcons\F\DefaultIcon]
@="S:\\PATH\\TO\\THE\\ICON\\FILENAME.ICO"


----------



## carlt (May 10, 2008)

Just that, and remember to change the path to the icon (@="S:\\PATH\\TO\\THE\\ICON\\FILENAME.ICO" ) so it's correct.


----------



## dwax (May 10, 2008)

I have a Western Digital External Drive ant they use their own icon. But it is in a folder named AUTORUN then in the ini they put out side the folder it has this in it.


[autorun]
ICON=AUTORUN\WDLOGO.ICO

Hope that helps.


----------



## Pitchblack1110 (May 10, 2008)

Do I save it as autorun.inf still?

dwax: I have a westerndigital to but for some reason the icon never worked so thats why im trying to set my own.


----------



## carlt (May 10, 2008)

You save that file with a .reg extension, then run it and click "Yes".

In case that still doesn't work, I found a program which I know does: http://folder-icon-changer.en.softonic.com/
But installing a program just to change an Icon is too much hassle if you ask me .


----------



## Pitchblack1110 (May 10, 2008)

i saved it with the .reg extension, clicked on it it said:

"are you sure you want to add this information to the registry?"

i clicked yes. and it said:

"you cannot import this it is not in registry script"

now what do i do?


----------



## carlt (May 10, 2008)

Try it like this: 

Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\DriveIcons]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\DriveIcons\F]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\DriveIcons\F\DefaultIcon]
@="S:\\PATH\\TO\\THE\\ICON\\FILENAME.ICO"

Just change the path again, and remove the spaces in CurrentVersion, dunno why the forum puts them there.
I suppose I should have tried it myself instead of just assuming it would work, we'd have solved this sooner .


----------



## Pitchblack1110 (May 10, 2008)

It still didn't work. But im giving up. that external hard drive is just stupid. =) Thanks for all your help guys.


----------



## dwax (May 10, 2008)

Here is a copy from my external drive ini.


----------

